# Umgestürzte Bäume im Wald um Kreuznach



## Thomas W. (3. April 2010)

Hallo alle biker, die in den Wäldern um Kreuznach fahren...
leider liegen noch viele Bäume auf den Wegen, seit dem schweren Sturm Ende Februar...
diese Woche habe ich mit meinen Kindern und zwei Bügelsägen noch einige Bäume, die quer über den trails lagen weggesägt...
aber leider sind einige zu groß für unser Werkzeug...
also - ganz große Bitte an alle, die Kettensägen-Besitzer sind oder welche kennen...
der Singletrail von Richtung Rheingrafenstein hinunter Richtung Wieneckes Waldidyll und weiter auf dem Weg dorthin, vor der Schutzhütte unter Wieneckes Idyll...dort liegen noch sehr lästige Hindernisse...
es wäre toll, wenn gelänge, die Wege freizubekommen...


----------



## sne4k (9. April 2010)

Ich habe das nötige Equipment, allerdings darf man im Staatswald ohne Genehmigung des Forstamtes kein Holz zersägen. 

Melde dich schriftlich beim Forstamt in Bad Sobernheim mit der Bitte, den Weg freizuschneiden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas W. (10. April 2010)

warum Bad Sobernheim?


----------



## sne4k (10. April 2010)

Die sind für den Forst in Bad Münster und Bad Kreuznach zuständig. 

Du findest die Kontaktdaten auf http://www.wald-rlp.de

MfG


----------



## AlexMB (10. April 2010)

Am Kuhberg ist es echt schlimm. Weiß jemand, wie es am Lemberg aussieht ?


----------



## cornholio_83 (11. April 2010)

Trail nach Oberhausen is frei!
Allerdings haben die Wildschweine dem Trail etwas zugesetzt!


----------



## Thomas W. (6. Mai 2010)

sne4k schrieb:


> Ich habe das nötige Equipment, allerdings darf man im Staatswald ohne Genehmigung des Forstamtes kein Holz zersägen.
> 
> Melde dich schriftlich beim Forstamt in Bad Sobernheim mit der Bitte, den Weg freizuschneiden.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Es ist jetzt schon etwa drei Wochen her, dass ich Kontakt mit dem Forstamt aufgenommen habe. Leider habe ich weder eine konkrete Antwort erhalten, noch hat sich bei den umgestürzten Bäumen etwas getan...
Störe denn nur ich mich an diesen Hindernissen....????


----------



## sne4k (13. Mai 2010)

Die Bäume rund um den Stegfels wurden beseitigt, die Wege sind wieder frei. Auch zwischen den Weihern oben im Wald und dem Forsthaus Spreitel sind die Bäume zerlegt worden. 
Wie es zwischen Forsthaus, Rheingrafenstein und Gans aussieht weiß ich nicht, bin ich nicht gefahren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## FabiJGJ (23. Mai 2010)

Es lagen noch einige Bäume wenn man aus richtung Hackenheimer Kappelsche hochfährt in Richtung Schießstand von den Amis.


----------



## Thomas W. (3. November 2010)

steter tropfen höhlt den Stein - bzw. stete mail sägt den Baum...
das größte Hindernis ist tatsächlich weggesägt worden...ich habe nicht mehr daran geglaubt....
es bleibt noch der Baumstamm unterhalb Wieneckes Waldidyll...


----------

